# MSgt Josh Gavulic



## CDG (Feb 24, 2014)

A SOF TACP assigned to the 17th STS was killed in a training accident on 21 February.  MSgt Gavulic had completed 10 deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan. He leaves behind a wife and 6 children. RIP MSgt.

https://fundly.com/the-gav-fund


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 24, 2014)

Godspeed.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2014)

Damn.

Blue Skies.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 24, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Rest In God'd Own Peace, Msgt. Prayers out.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 24, 2014)

Blue skies, MSgt.


----------



## Kunoichii (Feb 24, 2014)

RIP sir. Prayers for his family. 6 kids! Breaks my heart.


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 25, 2014)

Rest in peace. 

My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 25, 2014)

Rest in peace.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 25, 2014)

Blue skies and calm winds.
RIP Brother.


----------



## CDG (Feb 25, 2014)

New article from the AF Times: http://www.airforcetimes.com/articl...cial-tactics-airman-dies-parachuting-accident


----------



## ManBearPig (Feb 25, 2014)

Rest In Peace Warrior.


----------



## Johca (Feb 25, 2014)

RIP, and condolences to family and friends.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 25, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## dknob (Feb 26, 2014)

RIP Ranger!


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 27, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## JHD (Feb 27, 2014)

So sad.  Rest in peace, sir.  Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 27, 2014)

We just lost a National Asset.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 27, 2014)

Rest in Peace, prayers out to your family and Brothers.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 2, 2014)

Rest in peace warrior


----------

